# CD drive does not recognize when disk is inserted



## Kenneth1620 (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a Sony Vaio - Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2.

I have tried, successfully in the past, to transfer pictures to a CD but now the E drive does not recognize when I insert a writable disk.

Everything works fine until the Wizard window reads : There is no disc in the drive. Please insert a writable disk.

When I do insert a disk, the window remains and I cannot proceed.

In the past, I removed the lower and upper filters in the hope it would help. It has not.

I no longer have Windows Internet Explorer...now use Mozilla Firefox. Could that be the cause of my problem?

Any and all suggestions will be appreciated.

Kenneth


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try
uninstalling the drive in the device manager and rebooting
check for a firmware update for the drive
uninstall and reinstall your burning software
cleaning the laser


----------



## Kenneth1620 (Dec 3, 2007)

thanks.
as I wrote, everything works fine until the Wizard window reads : There is no disc in the drive. Please insert a recordable disk. When I do insert a disk, the window remains and I cannot proceed.
Therre is no firmware update for the drive...QSI, the manufacturer in China, has not replied to my queries. 
I will try your suggestion re burning software but have no idea how to go about it.
How do I uninstall and reinstall my burning software?
Thanks for your great suggestions.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what brand and model burner is in there
remove it from add and remove providing you have a copy to reinstall from


----------



## Kenneth1620 (Dec 3, 2007)

I contacted the manufacturer of the CD Drive I have (QSI- Quanta Storage Inc - Taiwan) and below is the reply I received.

"The model you encountered failure of copy files to CD is SCR-242. The drive: SCR-242 is a slot-type CD-ROM drive which is capable of reading CD data and music audio CD.

However, from the feature of CD-ROM, it does support CD reading feature , but it does not support writing data ability for CD. Which means if you are going to write data on a CD, you will need a CD recordable drive, so is called “CD writer”. Nowadays, CD writer or Combo drive (CD writer + DVD ROM) is the most popular optical device on the market. It is recommended to obtain one of these drives in order to record your data onto a CD or ever DVD for large capacity of data. Thank you."

No wonder I could not get the drive to copy my files!

Any suggestions for a good slot-type combo drive?

Thanks for your time and good advice.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

by a dvdrw drive
liteon
asus
pioneer
http://www.newegg.com/Store/Category.aspx?Category=10&name=CD-DVD-Burners-Media


----------

